# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  ماذا تفعل الحائض ليلة القدر

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*الحمد لله.*
*الحائض تفعل جميع العبادات إلا الصلاة والصيام والطواف بالكعبة والاعتكاف في المسجد .
*
*وقد ورد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يحيي الليل في العشر الأواخر من رمضان، روى البخاري ( 2024 ) ومسلم ( 1174 ) عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أنها قالت : كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا دخل العشر شد مئزره وأحيا ليله وأيقظ أهله .*
*
وإحياء الليل ليس خاصاً بالصلاة ، بل يشمل جميع الطاعات ، وبهذا فسره العلماء :*
*
قال الحافظ : ( وأحيا ليله ) أي سهره بالطاعة .*
*
وقال النووي : أي استغرقه بالسهر في الصلاة وغيرها .*
*
وقال في عون المعبود : أي بالصلاة والذكر وتلاوة القرآن .
*
*وصلاة القيام أفضل ما يقوم به العبد من العبادات في ليلة القدر ، ولذلك قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من قام ليلة القدر إيماناً واحتساباً غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه ) رواه البخاري ( 1901 ) ، ومسلم ( 760 ) .*
*
**ولما كانت الحائض ممنوعة من الصلاة ، فإنه يمكنها إحياء الليل بطاعات أخرى غير الصلاة مثل :
*
*1- قراءة القرآن راجع سؤال رقم ( 2564 )*
*
2- الذكر : من تسبيح وتهليل وتحميد وما أشبه ذلك ، فتكثر من قول : سبحان الله ، والحمد لله ، ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، وسبحان الله وبحمده ، وسبحان الله العظيم ... ونحو ذلك*
*
3- الاستغفار : فتكثر من قول ( استغفر الله ) .*
*
4- الدعاء : فتكثر من دعاء الله تعالى وسؤاله من خير الدنيا والآخرة ، فإن الدعاء من أفضل العبادات ، حتى قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( الدعاء هو العبادة ) رواه الترمذي ( 2895 ) وصححه الألباني في صحيح الترمذي ( 2370 )*
*
فيمكن للحائض أن تقوم بهذه العبادات وغيرها في ليلة القدر .
*
*نسأل الله تعالى أن يوفقنا لما يحب ويرضى ، وأن يتقبل الله منا صالح الأعمال  .*




https://islamqa.info/ar/answers/2675...

----------

